# px4 sights



## numbnuts (Jan 8, 2016)

I want to upgrade my sights on my px4 compact. I find sights for the full size and the subcompact but not the compact. Is the compact the same as the full size for sights?


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I too have a px4 compact and am considering some new sights. I would think the sights on the full size and the compact are the same. I suggest you contact Beretta Customer Support. If you don't, I might soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Trijicon DOES have sights listed for the PX4 compact - check their website. I do not believe they are the same.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

As Shipwreck has stated, the front sight is not the same(specifically the front sight) for the compact.

I had some Trijicon PX4 sights installed about 5 years ago for my compact and there is a slight gap with the front dovetail and front sight(meaning the front sight base is slightly shorter than the dovetail cutout) on the compact . Not so for the fullsize and subcompact.

However, this does not affect performance of the front sight. Had them installed for at least five years now and thousands of rounds down range, so if you don't mind the slight gap there's no issue.

Sounds like Trijicon is making some specifically for the compact, if so, I'd go that route.


----------



## numbnuts (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, looks like the trijicon BE14 is what I want. Price is up there but I guess you get what you pay for. Time to start working on the wifes ok, hehe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

$114.00 for the BE14's @ amazon, not bad for Trijicons.


----------

